# looking for eerie piano



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

What about the theme from Candyman? If you scroll down the page you can listen to it.

MIDI Movie Theme Songs & Video Clips - C


----------



## Countess Jocelyn (Sep 15, 2008)

*Death March*

Not sure how eerie you need - but the Death March by Mozart is my favorite for Halloween.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

One of the BBC Horror Sound Effects LPs had 3 or 4 eerie piano tracks on it.


----------

